# Enable private messages



## CloudDweller (Apr 29, 2018)

Would it be possible for one of the forum moderators to please enable PM on my account? I've received a message but I don't appear to be able to reply. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I have now given you access to PMs & Market Place.  
Hoggy.


----------



## CloudDweller (Apr 29, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I have now given you access to PMs & Market Place.
> Hoggy.


Great! Thank you Hoggy


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I have now given you access to PMs & Market Place.
> Hoggy.


Could i be considered too please


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

griffster said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have now given you access to PMs & Market Place.
> ...


Hi, I've checked & you should already have access try again & let me know.
Hoggy.


----------



## MK2ollyTT (Mar 3, 2019)

Any chance I could get private messages enabled too? Thank you!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

MK2ollyTT said:


> Any chance I could get private messages enabled too? Thank you!


Hi, You should already have access, try again.
Perhaps you would now like some TTF stickers for your TT 

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## the_sprouTT (Mar 7, 2019)

Hoggy can you do mine please?


----------



## lewis1962 (May 6, 2017)

I used to have access to marketplace, but not anymore.

Can u help ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

lewis1962 said:


> I used to have access to marketplace, but not anymore.
> 
> Can u help ?


Hi Lewis, Check again as you should still have access, let me know.
Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

the_sprouTT said:


> Hoggy can you do mine please?


Hi, For Market Place & PM access info click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------

